# Problems installing DAS system for rhinestones



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

HI,

Not sure if anyone can help, we bought the DAS system from a distributor here in the uk, installed the software on Friday eve and it refuses to see the dongle? my wife tried to install it on her laptop this morning and was saying that the instructions don't match the screen prompts, and yet again it wont see the dongle, she has spoken to the supplier and they have said she now needs to email the US, anyone have any ideas to get us going before we can get a reply?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You're referring to ACS Studio?

Maybe I can help you with that. Go to the location where you installed the software which, if you didn't change the default location, would be: c:\ACS Design Studio. Locate a file called Products.ini and open it using Word Pad or some other basic text program.

Then look for the line that says Dongle Number = and make sure it matches the number ON your dongle (you should have a little white label). I'm attaching a screen shot from my file to show where to find it.

If it does NOT match, then somehow you have a dongle that doesn't tie to the installation CD you were supplied by your UK distributor. But we can get new license file generated for you today. I will need you to provide me that dongle number and I can submit it to Accugraphic who will then contact CADLink. 

If it DOES match, then your computer isn't seeing/installing the dongle. Try a different USB port. Does the dongle light come on? And do you see Windows pop up and recognize it?


----------



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

ooops I have made a mistake now im home its the DAS pacakage, we got a graphtec 5000-60 with smart cut pro 2 and the rhinestone system from das. Its the smart cut pro that wont see the dongle, the led comes on, but there is no notifiction of a new device on my laptop or my wifes.

sorry for the confusion

Andy


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay... glad it wasn't an issue with our product! : ) Good luck getting it fixed.


----------



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

Just waiting for a phone call now o sort it out, 3 hour window though.

Andy


----------



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Problems installing DAS system*

edit: thought I had better change the title lol


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Andy did you get this issue fixed, ?
MMM


----------



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

it is now working on the desktop PC which is where it needs to be, but when I was trying to test it and the cutter on my laptop it still wont see the key, Im guessing now there is a conflict between the drivers and my hardware, but im now sure. Going to try it out properly tonight it has been a mad week!

Andy


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Andy 

I went ahead and changed the thread title to problems installing the DAS system for rhinestones, so that you get the proper replies from the right company  Craig did just begin posting here so hopefully now that I have changed the title he will see it and come help  Hope this helps.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

There is a DAS owner's group on Yahoo. You might get answers there very quickly. The link was posted in a thread here, but I can't recall it right now. I'll look for the link and post it for you as soon as I can.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is the link to the Yahoo Group...

StoneStencilsOwners : Stone Stencils Rhinestone Crystals


----------



## DASBoss (Dec 11, 2008)

Andy, I know that you have been talking to our guys in tech support. I would suggest that you schedule a remote diagnosis session so they can take a peek at the laptop system. I have seen one other issue with a dongle not getting recognized on a Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit system because of a dongle driver conflict. Without plugging in with our tech team, I would suspect that it is a conflict with the dongle driver and that specific laptop. Our guys are really sharp and they will be able to figure it out. A think a remote session would be the way to go. We can catch you late in the day UK time when they first come in. In any event, it's good to hear that the desktop PC is operational. Make sure to register for the weekly webinars, as you can watch them at your leisure when we record them. Since you are an owner, you can view the webinar archive on the rhinestonesystems.com website under the Owners area. 
Craig Mertens President, Digital Art Solutions


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Craig,, 
When some one purchases your system, and you do a web session with them, is there a charge, to the buyer. 
This will be great info, for future buyers as there is a lot of discussion goin on about support right now with systems,
So can you break it down for us,, 
and for your weekly web videos,, is that included in the das system price?
Thanks Craig I really appreciate you being on the forum, as there are a ton of Rhinestoners here.
And alot of them are looking for the system that fits them.
MMM


----------



## DASBoss (Dec 11, 2008)

Sandy Joe, all of our owners receive free technical support with every product sold by DAS, including the rhinestone system. Support is provided by 3 full time support technicians. Erich Manley is primarily software support, Roland Lopez is responsible for IT and computer support, Matt Clason handles support on cutters, DTG printers, embroidery machines and rhinestone systems. We have a new full time service rep. Tim Allen, dedicated to our rhinestone system owners. Tim is repsonsible for making sure that folks are up and running and handling orders for supplies and rhinestones. We added his position about a month ago, and it is paying big dividends for DAS and clients. When someone invests in our system, they are going to receive a 100 page Training and Marketing Guide that is written in "real people" talk. This is my baby and I wanted to make sure the our owners have everything they need to succeed. We are not advocates of the "here is all of your stuff, you figure it out philosophy". The guide is not just what button does what, but also the business side of marketing apparel. The instructions in the guide, are pretty straight forward so most folks are up and running within 30 minutes. If someone buys are cutter or DTG printer, we are going to schedule an online setup. We use our remote access software to tap into their computer and make sure that everything is installed correctly and connected. We give them the basic lay of the land so they can start producing. If someone does not buy a cutter from us, sometimes we are required to remote access to trouble-shoot connectivity problems with other cutters. Our guys are very experienced at getting cutters to communicate properly with our software because we have been selling cutting software for nearly 20 years. These guys don't get stumped very often. We don't charge for support, but we do ask the clients stay within 2 versions of any software in order to receive technical support. The easiest way for a client to request support is to fill out the request form on the smartdesigns.com website. The online support requests goes directly into our automated support system. A support ticket is created, time stamped, and a message pops up on the techs screen. Most of the time we shoot back a quick email with a resolution or refer to a page in a manual, PDF help guide or video to straighten out an issue. If we need to talk to them, we will pick up the phone and call. Clients can also call in to the free support line, but email requests are going to get faster service. If the guys are not already on the phone, they are going to get a live person. If not, we are going to call them back. Call back times vary based on phone volume and the time of the day the message is left, but normally we get back within a couple of hours. Part of what an a client is paying for when they invest in our system, is a very high level of personalized support and training. Our support guys are pretty popular with clients. They have quite a fan club and get stuff sent to them all the time, cheese curds from Wisconson, smoked Salmon from Alaska. Somehow this stuff never makes it to my office. We take a multi-faceted approach to training. The weekly webinars are free, but only owners have access to the archive of past webinars. If someone cannot attend a live event, we try and record it and post a link. The link will stay active for a couple of weeks, then we move it over to the permanent archive on the Owners site. The software ships with hours of interactive tutorials produced by yours truly, so we are big believers in video training. We also host live training events around the country, in fact we are hosting our Technology Test Drive training event at the ISS Ft. Worth Show in Chicago. This is our way of saying thanks to our clients. We also host DAS University once a year in Phoenix. We just announced Bling Camp for November and it has nearly filled up without a formal announcement, just word of mouth. I hope this breaks it down for you. Training and support is a very big part of what we do. When I invented the system for producing rhinestone transfers with a cutter, I knew that we were going to have to put some big resources into make sure that clients were successful. The rhinestone system is only a minority part of our business, we have been providing training and support for our CorelDRAW add-on software and artwork volumes for nearly 20 years. I am not aware of any other company offering anything comparable. It doesn't meant that we don't face challenges with clients. Anyone that is in business does. But we will jump through hoops to make sure that someone is taken care of. As a business owner, I could not ask for a better support team. You are welcome to quote me if you think this belongs in another area of the forum.
Craig Mertens, President, Digital Art Solutions


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Craig,, 
Thanks for responding ,So the support Das gives Free, or included in the purchase price,, Now that makes a lot of sense.
Craig is there a area where forum members that dont have the Das system can go in and play with the software to see what it can do,, kinda test drive it before purchaseing?
Thanks again for the time to reply,, I know time is something none of us have enough of now days,
I also think it would be great if any of the support guys wanna come on the forum or your self and show some examples of what Das Can do.
I myself own 3 different systems and know I need each one for different performance levels.
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sandy Jo, I don't know Craig's answer to the "test drive" software, but I do know that DAS has approximately 10 video sessions on their website that show you what the rhinestone system does. These are what I viewed before I purchased the system, and I was salivating just watching. They cover everything from the generalities of what the system does, to some additional information like making rhinestone designs from fonts and clip art. The videos are clear, concise and very easy to understand. I watched the entire series and was ready to go as soon as my system arrived. I was up and making designs BEFORE I even looked at the manual. That's how descriptive the videos are. Also, I've only had to contact Tech Support a very few times in my 3+ years of ownership, but they have always been prompt, professional and right on point with a solution to the issue. Overall, in my PERSONAL experience, DAS has been nothing but awesome. (Yes, I've made myself a DAS Cheerleader 4 Life t-shirt).


----------



## DASBoss (Dec 11, 2008)

Sandy Jo, we have have always offered free support, so there is no extra charge built in to any of our products. We do have several video overviews of the the system on the main rhinestonesystem.com web site. This will provide a basic overview of SmartCut Pro 2.0 and is more of an introductory training. I just completed 5 hours of training videos for Smart Designer X4. The software has integrated tutorials, so the user can click on a topic inside the software and play a movie. The movie screen can be resized and floated in the workspace or it can be setup as a flyout. The user can practice lesson and hover the mouse over the media player to pop up the movie, start, stop, pause, replay, etc.... The best way for a forum user to get a peek at the software is to contact one of our account executives and schedule a personalized web demo. Also, anyone can pop into our public Webinars. The schedule is posted under Webcasts at smartdesigns.com. We try to maintain a level of exclusivity with our training as it is has always been one of the big benefits of working with our organization. Unfortunately we have had to be less open with public information, as the site was ending up as the "R and D" (Rip off and Duplicate) department for other companies. I have to run because I am teaching the CorelDRAW class at the ISS Ft Worth Show this morning.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok guys so if someone intended to only use the design elements of Das,, for Rhinestone application
What would be the least of the software required to enable them to create designs, 
Could they do it with just Smart cut 2 and Corel?
Or is there More needed for Design only.
Gail, I know you love DAS and your work is Beautiful,, I also love the idea of your das cheerleader shirt, lol...
MMM


----------



## DASBoss (Dec 11, 2008)

Sandy Jo,The minimum investment is going to be SmartCut Pro 2.0 Rhinestone Edition which includes Stone Stencils Volume 1 (stock designs and rhinestone fonts) plus the Training and Marketing Guide. The client does not have to order our materials, but 99% opt for a complete solution. We really know what we are doing and this knowledge and experience is part of what a client is investing in. The Training and Marketing Guide is a really big deal. We introduced our laser system, so there is a different set of supplies, but otherwise the system is identical for laser engravers.


----------

